# Brakes on 07 Altima upgrade to better braking system



## scaze08 (Jan 18, 2009)

I want to upgrade from factory brake systems pads and rotors, on 2007 altima SE. which brake system to upgrade too also want more horse power from 270 horses on 3.5 eng.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

What's wrong with the current pads and rotors on your car? 
They do stop your Altima just fine right?


----------



## scaze08 (Jan 18, 2009)

Changed the pads on the front about to do the back. Just doesn't feel right to me. I wan t more stopping power from the vehicle. plus I want to increase the horse power of the car from 270 hp.


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

scaze08 said:


> Changed the pads on the front about to do the back. Just doesn't feel right to me. I wan t more stopping power from the vehicle. plus I want to increase the horse power of the car from 270 hp.


If you have a cvt you can get more stopping power from the engine braking system. It can be adjusted to provide more or less engine braking when you release the throttle. It has to be done with the Nissan consult 3 scan tool but it is a simple adjustment.


----------



## tjr002 (Nov 6, 2009)

mpe235 said:


> If you have a cvt you can get more stopping power from the engine braking system. It can be adjusted to provide more or less engine braking when you release the throttle. It has to be done with the Nissan consult 3 scan tool but it is a simple adjustment.


I'm new to the CVT. I just bought an 08 with the 3.5. I noticed the engine braking when going down hill. How can this be adjusted?


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

The stock breaks are cheap. I would suggest getting the stillen setup for OEM replacements, or you can also get any setup for the 3rd gens or the 03-04 g35/350Z and they are the same fit (non-brembo). I put down 265whp on my 6spd, and the stock brakes had too much fade to it. the Stillen Replacements were worth the money....BTW, Stillen's brakes are really Brake-Pros.


----------

